

Ask HN: What are important CLI / bash commands for a full stack dev to know? - nemild

I created a prioritized list of CLI commands for full stack developers that reflects important basics or will improve productivity - and am looking for contributions and feedback:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;nemild&#x2F;cli_for_full_stack<p>Current documentation (like a man page) is typically exhaustive, doesn&#x27;t sort by importance&#x2F;usage, neglects common compound flag combinations, and is not located in a single doc. For example, for grep I want to know the top X ways to use it and some background about when they should be used - not everything. Further, there are a lot of HN posts about developers&#x27; favorite piped commands  (I call them command cocktails - where multiple commands are used on the same line with outputs flowing into inputs) that are spread over HN comment threads - and are primarily communicated today by word of mouth to new devs. I&#x27;ve culled the top HN posts and comments on the CLI over the years - plus a few websites to put together this list.<p>Pull requests highly encouraged.
======
stevekemp
What's your goal here? Are you trying to ensure that that people know how to
run commands, that people use the same forms, or what?

Compare your question with:

"What are the most important English/Language keys for a typist to know?"

The most important command depend on context. If people know "the basics"
they'll be fine with the rest.

~~~
nemild
I made it as a reference for newer engineers to feel that they had the basics
to be productive. When I started: 1\. I found myself consulting 20 different
resources, not 1-2 2\. Was often unsure what commands were important 3\. Had a
hard time finding the most used examples (it often is passed down by word of
mouth)

Clearly, it depends on context/audience (e.g., if you're a data scientist and
work with CSVs a lot vs. a frontend eng) - but I wanted a good baseline (say
for a strong startup eng) without getting too esoteric.

Not sure I've achieved that, but appreciate your further feedback or pull
requests.

------
mapimopi
Welp, there was a few programs I've never heard about, but the "Keyboard
Shortcuts" section was the most shocking for me. No one ever told me!

